# Video for Rockler 12" Dovetail Jig



## PencilNeck (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello All!

I'm PencilNeck and just joined your forum. I'm a brown belt in woodworking. I have used routers for just about everything except Jigs. In fact, I have never even seen anyone use one before. I just purchased a Rockler 12" Dovetail jig. The instructions are written for someone with experience with these tools and I have none. I was wondering if anyone knows of a video for purchase that would help me understand how to use this Jig.

I'm sure I'll have lots of questions regarding this endeavor and I'm glad to be a part of your forum.

Many thanks,
PN


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi PN

Take peek at the one below,, it should help  it's about a hour long or you can download it and view it off line.

http://www.woodworkingonline.com/?s=machine+cut+dovetails

===========



PencilNeck said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I'm PencilNeck and just joined your forum. I'm a brown belt in woodworking. I have used routers for just about everything except Jigs. In fact, I have never even seen anyone use one before. I just purchased a Rockler 12" Dovetail jig. The instructions are written for someone with experience with these tools and I have none. I was wondering if anyone knows of a video for purchase that would help me understand how to use this Jig.
> 
> ...


----------



## PencilNeck (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks Bob J.,

I have a satellite connection and limited in my daily downloads, but I'll give it try.

Thanks for all the links, I'm sure they will be a help.

Cheers,
PN


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Drew, welcome to the forums. Glad to have you as a member.


----------



## Bruceh (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello Drew,

My 12" dovetail jig is a Porter Cable and functions similar but probably not exactly. I just went to Rockler's web site and they do have a short video there.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=17367&TabSelect=Videos

The video that BobJ mentioned is for the PC jig I have. I didn't watch it but it might give you some god ideas.

I figured mine out from reading and re-rereading and then reading again the manual that came with it.

I have mainly done half blind dovetails as it only requires one bit where you have to use 2 bits (on mine) for a thru dovetail.

Once you get onto it - it sure is slick to cut them.

Take care and have fun.
Bruce


----------

